# Campfire



## RichieT (May 24, 2014)

I like to take pictures of campfires on our Boy Scout trips and then look for images in the flames. This one is my favorite from a recent trip. I never got one with this many images before. What do you see?


----------



## Steve5D (May 24, 2014)

I can see trees...


----------



## manaheim (May 24, 2014)

...burning.


----------



## Warhorse (May 24, 2014)

Rapidly decomposing wood.


----------



## Tyguy35 (May 24, 2014)

Creepy face toward bottom right


----------



## IzzieK (May 24, 2014)

I see about 6 faces in that fire! I love looking at fires -- in our fireplace and in our fire pit in the backyard. It is very calming and exciting at the same time.


----------



## manaheim (May 24, 2014)

Interesting thing about human psychology is we're VERY hard-wired to recognize faces, so we tend to see faces in everything.  (This doesn't diminish the whole faces in the fire thing, I just think it's interesting)


----------



## RichieT (May 24, 2014)

A couple of things the scouts saw.
 A hooded wizard with outstretched arms stepping out of the fire.
Same figure with a demon head made up of the hood and wizards face.
A bearded, horned demon looking up to the left.
A prancing horse climbing up to the left.
A clown face
 Numerous other faces.


----------



## robbins.photo (May 24, 2014)

A camel.   Eating a puppy.  

Hmm.. ok, time to check my meds again.. back in a tic..  lol


----------



## RichieT (May 24, 2014)

I thought I was the only one who saw that. Might of been the mushrooms.


----------



## robbins.photo (May 24, 2014)

RichieT said:


> I thought I was the only one who saw that. Might of been the mushrooms.



Damn Campbells and their damn Cream of Psychosis Soup.  If it wasn't just so darn tasty.. lol


----------



## IzzieK (May 25, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> RichieT said:
> 
> 
> > I thought I was the only one who saw that. Might of been the mushrooms.
> ...



It's the steroids, mate! It's the steroids...!!!!


----------



## RichieT (May 25, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> RichieT said:
> 
> 
> > I thought I was the only one who saw that. Might of been the mushrooms.
> ...



Actually, I think it was the mushrooms we found with the funny name, silly something-or-other.


----------



## robbins.photo (May 25, 2014)

IzzieK said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > RichieT said:
> ...



Roid rage.  Yup.. that would make a certain amount of sense.  Lol


----------



## james_olympus (Jun 7, 2014)

I can see a bird flying upwards.  Maybe this is because I was photographing a pigeon this morning.

The heat haze around the fire is good, something to think about when photographing steam locomotives.


----------



## Ec1981 (Jun 7, 2014)

There are many faces, in this flame, I do this as well, I see the one face with his teeth showing but I am seeing way more, there is one above the face, several on right, and one on left, plus many more, but my third eye sees all  

I saw 8 faces, and one creature of some sort, as well as what looks to be a king 
Awesome photo


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 7, 2014)

Well I've been playing around with this a bit and noticed if I turn it upside down its a puppy eating a camel.



Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk


----------

